# Lil Luck Diamond's waiting thread-131 days today



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok, I am finally posting her waiting thread. LIl Luck Diamond, our last kidding for a while, and a first freshener should hit 145 days on June 12, so today would be 131. I can't WAIT to see these kids. They should be nice. Think pink!!!!!

These pics were taken yesterday, day 130. I am SOOO excited to see these kids..can't believe we are already this close!! :lovey:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She is pretty! Her eyes look very bright; blue?


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes-they are pretty bright blue-probably look brighter since she is a dark color. Thanks!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Hunter - She is SO pretty!  

And, I can see the puffiness, just like Delta! I'm crossing my fingers for an easy, :kidred: :kidred: delivery for you and Jan!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

And for Delta also! Keep us posted!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow has she grown! Lin will be so excited. Nice little udder growing there.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, Hunter, will do!!!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

It's gonna be HOT for some June kiddings this year. I feel bad for poor Diamond...


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

How is Diamond doing? She should be real close or kidded by now!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yes Diamond did kid -- I was on the phone with Hunter when she kidded. Pictures are on her Facebook farm page


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice Doe, and nice looking udder coming along.... Good luck.. these last few days/weeks take Forever!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey, Hunter! Can I still see the Facebook photos even though I'm not on Facebook anymore??? How about a Diamond update??? Delta's still hanging in there. Her official due date isn't until next Tuesday, so I'm still in permanent wait-mode.. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

pictures here

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 2305498400


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They are cute!


----------

